# Chinese girls born in single body with 2 heads



## TLSS_N (May 10, 2011)

BEIJING – A hospital in southwestern China says conjoined twin girls with a single body and two heads have been born at its facility.

A staffer surnamed Wang at Suining City Central Hospital in Sichuan province says the girls were born Thursday.

Wang said Tuesday the parents, who are farmers, did not want to have the babies at first, fearing they could not afford to keep them alive. She said they transferred the twins to a hospital in the nearby metropolis of Chongqing to be examined by experts.

The local Huaxi Metropolis Daily reported the twins weighed 9 pounds (4 kilograms) and measured 20 inches (51 centimeters). They have two spines and two esophaguses and share other organs. Doctors were quoted as saying it would be nearly impossible to separate them.
[/p]

source

image in source.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 10, 2011)

Interesting, here's food for a thought, does this "child" get one share of inheritance or two?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2011)

Even more interesting a thought: If the only duplicated organ of these "twins" are the head, spine, and esophagus;, if you were to remove the additional head to provide a more normal life for the girl, is this tantamount to killing a (whole) child? 
It brings up some serious moral questions.


----------



## TLSS_N (May 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Even more interesting a thought: If the only duplicated organ of these "twins" are the head, spine, and esophagus;, if you were to remove the additional head to provide a more normal life for the girl, is this tantamount to killing a (whole) child?
> It brings up some serious moral questions.



it is a difficult situation, that's for sure so I suppose that It's the parents call.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2011)

These children will absolutely not have anything akin to a normal life, no matter what decision is made.  If allowed to remain and grow as they are the separate heads will almost certainly develop distinct personalities. Over time the girls will most likely develop a symbiotic relationship where one girl controls one side of the body and vice-versa. Removing one of the girls will most likely leave a void that cannot be filled in the surviving girl's life (seen a number of times before in conjoined twins where one twin dies)

So which is a better standard of living? 
A life of horrified stares whenever they meet new people, yet having a confidant to share the experience with?
or
A singular life with a major part, (a sister, a best friend) of the girl surgically removed?

I wouldn't wish this decision on anybody.


----------



## Rydian (May 10, 2011)

Why is it always farmers?


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> These children will absolutely not have anything akin to a normal life, no matter what decision is made.  If allowed to remain and grow as they are the separate heads will almost certainly develop distinct personalities. Over time the girls will most likely develop a symbiotic relationship where one girl controls one side of the body and vice-versa. Removing one of the girls will most likely leave a void that cannot be filled in the surviving girl's life (seen a number of times before in conjoined twins where one twin dies)
> 
> So which is a better standard of living?
> A life of horrified stares whenever they meet new people, yet having a confidant to share the experience with?
> ...


"Doctors were quoted as saying it would be nearly impossible to separate them."

not much of a decision to make


----------



## TLSS_N (May 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> These children will absolutely not have anything akin to a normal life, no matter what decision is made.  If allowed to remain and grow as they are the separate heads will almost certainly develop distinct personalities. Over time the girls will most likely develop a symbiotic relationship where one girl controls one side of the body and vice-versa. Removing one of the girls will most likely leave a void that cannot be filled in the surviving girl's life (seen a number of times before in conjoined twins where one twin dies)
> 
> So which is a better standard of living?
> A life of horrified stares whenever they meet new people, yet having a confidant to share the experience with?
> ...



neither would I, it's just a horrible ordeal. nothing we can do about it, just hope that if they do remove the second head, that nothing goes wrong.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

*"Doctors were quoted as saying it would be nearly impossible to separate them."*

THEY ARE NOT GOING TO BE SEPARATED
I wish people would actually read more than the title before discussing things


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 10, 2011)

So they probably have to decide what head they want to keep? :/


----------



## MaxNuker (May 10, 2011)

if i read correctly, there are  2 heads and 2 spines.... these includes 2 brains right? xDD
how can it be... 2 brains ( means 2 nerve control ) and only 1 single body... like one wants to move the right arm... but the other one doesnt want to... or will they have each one control over half of the body? o.O


----------



## TLSS_N (May 10, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> *"Doctors were quoted as saying it would be nearly impossible to separate them."*
> 
> THEY ARE NOT GOING TO BE SEPARATED
> I wish people would actually read more than the title before discussing things



we are speaking more in a hypothetical situation, of course the child can not be separated.


----------



## Briadark (May 10, 2011)

WTF...


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

Interesting and pretty awful for all concerned. Depending on the overall physical health and assuming both twins are of normal intelligence then there is some hope of making a life for them with a decent quality of life. But I think where you are born is almost more important than the disability you have in cases like this. I'm thinking specifically of Abigail and Brittany Hensel in the USA. They have graduated from secondary school and have passed their driving test (they made them do it twice - one for each twin).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abigail_and_Brittany_Hensel
http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=1&oq...19d57c9b1bb4a83

Not a situation I would want to be in mind you.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 10, 2011)

I think they'll both live in the same body, but it would be interesting to see which is in control of which body parts, and if they only need to eat for one or two.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 10, 2011)

This isn't the first of its kind, the condition is called dicephalus twins.
American born Abigail and Britanny Hensel share the same body and each control half of their body, and have already survived to 21 years old.

These chinese born girls may not be so fortunate to survive, only time will tell if there are any complications.


----------



## Ben_j (May 10, 2011)

Is China still applying the one-child policy ? If so, how much does this one count for ?


----------



## Ikki (May 10, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> *"Doctors were quoted as saying it would be nearly impossible to separate them."*
> 
> THEY ARE NOT GOING TO BE SEPARATED
> I wish people would actually read more than the title before discussing things




Whatever they do, is wrong. They leave them how they are and their life will most likely be terrible, unless they share half a body each, what will make it just difficult. They take out the other one and it'd be killing a daughter.


This is sad.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2011)

To "separate" them means to make two beings from the one that currently exists. Of course it would be impossible to do that. 
However removing one for the sake of the other is not "separating"

(At least that's how I read it.....Where's Densetsu when you need him for clarification....)


----------



## thaddius (May 10, 2011)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> Is China still applying the one-child policy ? If so, how much does this one count for ?


I was wondering that myself. I think multiple births do not apply seeing as how it's not really their fault.


----------



## SifJar (May 10, 2011)

That would be so strange, I mean they can't BOTH control their entire body, so one must have control over some parts and the other over others.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> To "separate" them means to make two beings from the one that currently exists. Of course it would be impossible to do that.
> However removing one for the sake of the other is not "separating"
> 
> (At least that's how I read it.....Where's Densetsu when you need him for clarification....)


ahhh, I was thinking of separation just meaning well, umm, to separate them. I don't see how them still being alive is implied. Like I can separate a piece of paper glued to my hand and while that paper is definitely not alive, my hand and the paper have still been separated

edit: also I know thats a shitty example I just didn't want to spend time thinking of something more relatable


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 10, 2011)

It's just a sign of end of the world (atleast thats one of the signs stated in islamic religion where I come from) and these murders news is one too, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I think they'll both live in the same body, but it would be interesting to see which is in control of which body parts, and if they only need to eat for one or two.



The brain uses between 1/5 and 1/3 of the calories you consume(depending on what you are doing), so if both of them have normal brains I'm guessing they'll probably have to eat between 1 1/3 to 1 1/5 a normal intake, giving a bit of wiggle room for inefficiencies.

But I'm sure someone can put me right on this.


----------



## Devin (May 10, 2011)

Hopefully, they'll live normal lives.


Sex would be kinda akward though.


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2011)

there are many questions to be answered with this stuff....mainly sex questions, but also moral questions 

if one girl decides to kill someone can you legally place the body in jail?  you cannot lawfully imprison someone who did not intend to commit a crime and intent is a majority of the law. 
if they drive, can one talk on the phone legally?
what if one side of the body steals something, is the other side punished?

the sexual ones are obvious and would obviously be discussed among the people and decided upon.  

Opie and Anthony had a long discussion about this matter when they were discussing the american two headed monster.


----------



## heartgold (May 10, 2011)

umm not a situation I wanna be in, just imagine the other half moving the body without you controlling?
What if the the other half commited murder, how'd punishment work out?


----------



## nando (May 10, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> This isn't the first of its kind, the condition is called dicephalus twins.
> American born Abigail and Britanny Hensel share the same body and each control half of their body, and have already survived to 21 years old.
> 
> These chinese born girls may not be so fortunate to survive, only time will tell if there are any complications.




those twins still have separate organs above the navel. including 2 hearts and 4 lungs and 2 stomachs. the chinese twins share every organ except the head.


----------



## SifJar (May 10, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time lord?


----------



## Densetsu (May 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> To "separate" them means to make two beings from the one that currently exists. Of course it would be impossible to do that.
> However removing one for the sake of the other is not "separating"
> 
> (At least that's how I read it.....Where's Densetsu when you need him for clarification....)





Spoiler: Mainly for Vulpes, but read if you're interested



The article doesn't specify whether it was impossible to separate them without killing *both* babies, but I would assume that's what they mean.  It's quite obvious that there's no way to separate them and have them both be separate and viable entities, since they only share one set of most organs.  

Moral implications aside, the technical and physiological difficulties of separating one head from the body (to be disposed of so that the remaining one can have some vestige of a "normal" life) are immense.  Each brain initially has its own spinal cord that comes down into the chest, then they fuse into one spine.  That's where the problems start.  It's impossible to tell which nerve fibers from which brain are controlling which plexi.  

Just one example off the top of my head, we all have two phrenic nerves, one on each side of the esophagus.  Each phrenic nerve controls half of your diaphragm, a muscle essential for breathing.  Severing either phrenic nerve would destroy innervation to that side of the diaphragm. If the innervation is destroyed, the diaphragm muscle won't be able to contract on that side, and the lung on that side would not fill with air and you'd have to live on half the oxygen you could get from two lungs.  If one brain controls one phrenic nerve and the other brain controls the other phrenic nerve, you couldn't get rid of one head without compromising the phrenic nerve, and the remaining twin would have breathing problems all her life.  

Another example: the brachial plexus is a network of nerves just by the armpit that's responsible for all sensation and muscle movement on the upper half of the body.  Again, we have two of them; one in the right armpit, another in the left armpit.  Based on what I know about basic embryology, I'm willing to bet that the fetus developed symmetrically, so one brain controls one plexus, while the other brain controls the other plexus.  You probably couldn't remove one head without paralyzing the upper body (and lower body, for that matter) on that side.  

If you want to see which brain controls which part of the nervous system, I guess you could try to tease apart every nerve fiber and see where each one comes from and where it goes.  But doing that is like trying to separate a ball of cobwebs into separate strands of thread, only much, much harder.  Cobwebs have more tensile strength than steel, and even then you can still imagine how hard it would be to separate them without breaking them.  Neurons can break if you just touch them.  And once you break it, it's like cutting off a power cable to a neighborhood, only you can't fix it once it's been severed.  So 

It's highly possible that during the surgery some vital nerves will accidentally be taken out, which can lead to systemic failure of other organ systems necessary for survival.  The vagus nerve (again, one on each side) is largely responsible for parasympathetic innervation of the heart.  If you remove one brain and it controls one of the vagus nerves, the heart will increase its beat rate and that could lead to heart failure since the heart wouldn't be able to return to a normal rate.  And I haven't even gotten into the systemic blood circulation and portal blood circulation, but I think the point is pretty clear.


tl;dr: You probably couldn't remove one brain without compromising one half of the peripheral nervous system for the entire body.  There's no way that the remaining twin would have a normal life.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 10, 2011)

So basically, they're screwed? Ouch, that sucks. That the third time in my life that I heard of a baby with two heads. Or rather, 2 people in one body.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 10, 2011)

Noticed the article mentioned a hospital staff 'surnamed Wang'. Did they not mention his full name 'cause his first name's Long, by any chance?

Seriously though, this is pretty fucked up right here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2011)

Thank you Densetsu! I always learn so much when you explain things.

So it seems that no matter what the medical definition of 'separated' might be, it's not going to happen in this case. I truly hope that people will be open-minded enough to accept them as they are.


NOTE: This thread has absolutely nothing to do with my new avatar.


----------



## m3rox (May 11, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Thank you Densetsu! I always learn so much when you explain things.
> 
> So it seems that no matter what the medical definition of 'separated' might be, it's not going to happen in this case.* I truly hope that people will be open-minded enough to accept them as they are.*
> 
> ...




Wait til the turn 18


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 11, 2011)

Off-topic: You people aren't 'doctors' so why quarrel over this situation? I'm surprised I hadn't seen one innuendo, valgur, or any degrading post about this weird article. If people on here can be so insightful than majority of the topics on here won't have to be so goddamn childish. Edit: Just seen one, although its tamed. Let's keep it that way, please.

On-topic: Let life takes it course, although this shows how polluted those lands are with e-waste and other industrial chemicals. To me if the parents want to deal with their child, at least they aren't thinking about abortion like this country over here. All political undertones aside, good luck to the parenting and their child.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 11, 2011)

Hey, well at least you get twice the brain power for tests! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I watched that video on Abby and Brittany Hensel and they said how they each controlled one arm.. Does that also apply to the legs as well? Then like.. walking takes half as much energy and work right? Or does that make it hard because they can only control one leg..? And do they share one stomach? And if so so, if they throw up, which person would it come out of? (Eh, don't mind me, I'm just thinking out loud hah..)


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 11, 2011)

Anyone remember the Ben Carson Story? Maybe he could do something about it. (Probably not) 

BTW pretty good movie with Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2011)

tiny: Actually, that's exactly the way it sounds. 
And I hadn't even thought about the double brainpower....
but being twins I doubt one will be much better than the other in different subjects. 
However if one girl was more inclined to math, and the other to language etc. they could be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Lily (May 11, 2011)

The real question is, would I still have to invite someone else into our bed for it to be a threesome?


----------



## machomuu (May 11, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> The real question is, would I still have to invite someone else into our bed for it to be a threesome?


Yup, at this point it would be a 2 1/3 some.


----------



## KingVamp (May 11, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Opie and Anthony had a long discussion about this matter when they were discussing the american *two headed monster.*


Not cool. 

I do feel sorry for them,but if it possible to have two souls in this body, is it possible to have two souls in a regular body?


----------



## machomuu (May 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing.  I don't really think there's a cap on how many soulds go in a body, though there's no way we can prove it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

This is going to sound uber-offensive, but... First thing I thought when I saw the article, first word that came to mind was...

Brahmin.

I play too much Fallout.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing. I don't really think there's a cap on how many soulds go in a body, though there's no way we can prove it.



If you have two separate consciousnesses or "minds", you have two souls occupying one body, simple as that. That is, if you believe in the existance of "souls".


----------



## thedicemaster (May 11, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> there are many questions to be answered with this stuff....mainly sex questions, but also moral questions
> 
> if one girl decides to kill someone can you legally place the body in jail?  you cannot lawfully imprison someone who did not intend to commit a crime and intent is a majority of the law.
> if they drive, can one talk on the phone legally?
> ...


regarding the committing of a crime: it's hard for one of them to do something the other doesn't want or know about.
so if one of them would commit a crime, the other is almost always an accomplice.

and driving/calling: since both of them need to work together to drive a car, it would be illegal for either of them to use a cellphone while driving.
it would be a different matter though if they would've had 3 arms, and one of them could control their entire body.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 11, 2011)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. In the case of Chang and Eng Bunker the brothers from Siam (now known as Thailand) from whence the term siamese twins comes, Chang was convicted of assault. But the judge ruled that as this would deny Eng his liberty unfairly he had to let Chang go free.

*EDIT:* Can't find a link for the conviction thing still looking


----------



## nintendoom (May 11, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> NOTE: This thread has absolutely nothing to do with my new avatar.


srsly?

-----------------
Do they share the same DNA?


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 11, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I think they'll both live in the same body, but it would be interesting to see which is in control of which body parts, and if they only need to eat for one or two.


----------



## nintendoom (May 11, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I think they'll both live in the same body, but it would be interesting to see which is in control of which body parts, and if they only need to eat for one or two.


ehhrrmmm... you posted a quote...
Lazy spammer


----------



## KirovAir (May 11, 2011)

Anyone that saw the video already?


			
				TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Focused on postcount, much?


----------



## ars25 (May 12, 2011)

as people been saying about sex but not about the marige and kids
like which one will you be actually married to and whose the mom or the aunt ????


----------



## chyyran (May 12, 2011)

This is the most freakiest thing I have ever seen.

But unfortunately, I doubt they survive very long..


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 12, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> This is the most freakiest thing I have ever seen.



That's not very nice things to say!


----------



## DrOctapu (May 12, 2011)

Sooooo, does China still do that one child to a family thing? How's this fit in there?


----------



## darkranboria (May 12, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Why is it always farmers?



Inbreeding.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 12, 2011)

I believe they should remove one of the heads. Better to have one normal, but poor, life than two miserable, and still poor, lives, right?


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I believe they should remove one of the heads. Better to have one normal, but poor, life than two miserable, and still poor, lives, right?


So family would have a lost of daughter and the sister would go on knowing her sister been taken out wouldn't be worse?


----------



## Pyrmon (May 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family might not even be able to feed them because they are so poor and I'm pretty sure she could forget her sister, whom she never knew, if she had a normal, regular life. So no, it wouldn't be worse. Call me a horrible person, a Nazis, an inhuman beast, I don't care. It's my opinion.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 12, 2011)

pyrmon24: Densetsu explained why that isn't a viable solution in this particular situation, Here. 

(I had the same thought)


----------



## junkerde (May 12, 2011)

this is like a plot from a scary movie i saw, kill the other hald of the sibling, then many years later, the chuld gets haunted by her twin sibling who got killed off.


----------



## FireGrey (May 12, 2011)

Hope they survive cause this is better news then "psycho parent kills kid"


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Family might not even be able to feed them because they are so poor and I'm pretty sure she could forget her sister, whom she never knew, if she had a normal, regular life. So no, it wouldn't be worse. Call me a horrible person, a Nazis, an inhuman beast, I don't care. It's my opinion.


I see what you saying,but not only is the daughter is kinda being lie to, they denied the chance of one living by only by chance. 

It just doesn't seem right.


You never know, they could actually have a relatively good life. 

How are the others with two heads doing?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2011)

Better to keep both heads rather than risk killing one.
(Reply to page one; haven't read the other pages yet) I have now.
@lilsypha: Come on, really now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









			
				RockmanForte said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true. You're just too sensitive.
That being said, it should either be "freakiest" or "most freaky".


----------



## Cyan (May 12, 2011)

Few years ago in Russia there was another baby born with 2 heads.
Though, we never had more news, we don't know if she is still alive or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Another case, but a little different, was that Indian girl born with 1 head but 2 faces.
We don't have any news either.


What determine if it's a body with two head, or two bodies conjoined?
The number of duplicate organs?


----------



## Rydian (May 12, 2011)

My guess would be how far down the split goes.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 12, 2011)

This is very interesting. I don't know much about human body but I imagine that who controls what part of the body depends on which brain the nerves lead to. This could be great or disastrous:

1) They are completely random and everywhere - this could be bad i.e. left twin controls right leg and left arm - but then say something touched their chest and only one twin felt it, then something touched 5cm higher and the other twin felt it... weird.

2) One twin controls one half of the body, the other controls the other. This would be good and a lot simpler.

3) One twin only has nerves down to mid-spinal cord (where the two spines meet) and then has no more. The other twin then controls the rest of the body. - I can see this as being the most useful, though pretty depressing for the twin with no control (though quite convenient for P.E.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - this also has obvious disadvantages when they turn 18 though.


I wonder if they would be allowed to communicate in tests?
Who would have to eat? Imagine if one doesn't like vegetables and the other twin doesn't like fruit, would be quite useful.


----------

